# I need help choosing WSD bike.



## sweetpea (Apr 16, 2008)

I want a WSD bike because I need the smaller brake levers etc. I own an aluminum Cannondale that I bought used from a racer. I've been spending money replacing parts and I still can barely reach the brakes and I'm sick of adding parts and still not having what I want so...the question is, what do I want? 

Has anyone already been down this road and can share what they've learned? I've looked at the Trek Madone and the Specialized Ruby but I don't know if there's anything else out there that I should be looking at and I can't find any real, non-PR reviews


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I rode a 2008 Trek Madone and thought it was great. I rode a 2007 Specialized Ruby and it's a good bike, fit wise. The Orbea Diva is a great bike too. And the Look Elle is a fantastic bike.

I thought both the Trek and the Orbea handled well and had "get up and go" personalities. 

If it's between a Trek Madone WSD or a Specialized Ruby I would go with the Trek.

I have a Look 585 men's bike as I preferred lugged frames over monocoque frames.


----------



## the embalmer (Sep 23, 2005)

I got my wife a 5.2 madone WSD for mothers day and our aniversary. She really loves the fit of the smaller handle bars and brifters and just the other few WSD parts on it. Go for it I say.


----------



## mjalmeida (Apr 3, 2008)

I just got a Madone 4.5 Madone (54cm) and I LOVE it!


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

Two years ago I got my wife a LeMond carbon WSD for her birthday. She absolutely loves this bike. She rode a lot of bikes, both mens and WSD before settling on this one. It's all about the fit, so take some time and test ride a lot of bikes.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

The smaller shifters are available from jensonusa.com.....


----------



## sweetpea (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks everyone. I guess there's no avoiding the test riding.


----------

